# Help! Need ideas for hubby's 50th b-day party on Oct. 27th



## MistressofMayhem (Aug 12, 2012)

Obviously I'm combining his birthday with Halloween (it's our annual tradition). I'm thinking of an "It's Alive, It's Alive, Mike is 50 years alive!" kind of theme that lends itself to a mad scientist kind of thing. Does anyone have any decor, food, or other theme ideas? It's a milestone party and I want to make it a great one, but we are definitely on a budget. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

do a search on here for mad scientist - you should get some decent ideas


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/search.php?searchid=471205


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Great theme! Heeres a few links i found 
www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/shop-by-scene/lab-scene/
http://cocopreme.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Create-Your-Own-Spooky-Laboratory
http://www.etsy.com/blog/en/2011/throw-a-mad-scientist-halloween-party/
http://pinterest.com/megan2143/mad-scientist-halloween-party/
http://pinterest.com/search/?q=Mad+scientist+Halloween


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

There's also the 'over the hill" tombstone/reaper theme too.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Guests could wear lab coats....
















This blog has some more pics with ideas....
http://chasedavishalloween.blogspot.com/2009/10/halloween-party-2009.html


----------



## MdmMayhem (Jun 4, 2012)

Great ideas! Thanks ya'll!


----------

